# Tom's Junk Cars



## t_stew78 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a ways to go before I reach the quality of you guys but thought I'd post some of my work anyways.


First up my 49 Mercury:





































Pretty dusty already, and alot of orange peel, lol


My 32 ford, krylon paint, I was hoping for more pop but....


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nothing junky here! Nice builds!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

They both look good. My daughter loves the 5 window coupe


----------



## t_stew78 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! Here's a couple more:

My challengers:














































Sorry, I forgot to take an engine pic of the 09.

One of my WIPS since it was on the desk, '25 Tall T:


















The valve covers in the pic are for the 69 Mustang in progress.(Motor is done now, that's as far as I got.)


----------



## t_stew78 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Scott! When I got back into modeling your thread here gave some great inspiration! And your daughters builds are great too! 
I have 3 more of those ford coupes ready to built!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thank you, Tom - that's really nice of you. Genevieve says thank you, too. We'll be looking forward to seeing more


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweet Challengers! I'm more particular to the classic but the modern version is still pretty nice.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

the bucket is nice, but the Challengers are my faves. The one reminds me of the Challenger from Vanishing Point.


----------



## t_stew78 (Mar 10, 2012)

Been busy this week with other things so not much modeling done. But did finish the Mustang motor:



























The other Ford block is for the police car, and beyond that a 396 for a 69 z28.

Hoping for some spring like weather so I can paint the T-bucket. Thinking of investing in an airbrush this fall.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Some very nice builds here. You should be proud of this collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

The designing and also the graphic work is looking so cool. After seen these i got an idea that if i install such kind of coloring or graphic work on my car than it will look more attractive. well thanks for sharing.......


----------

